# fiancee visa concern



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone ! I'm new to this place , one of my friends told me about this forum so I am here trying get all the vital information needed to apply for a fiancee visa from India . 

Well i was on a student visa in England from September 2009 to September 2011 and while I was there I entered into a relationship with my an English girl there. I left the UK when I was running out of my visa and when I came back to my country my partner was 4 months pregnant with my child. I applied for visitors visa twice when my partner was about to deliver but I got them refused on certain grounds. 

I have been staying in India since then , now my child is 2 and half years old and he had some severe health complications and has been awarded the highest rate of DLA . I have heard my partner is exempted from all the new rules of immigration and we have decided to apply for a fiancée visa now for me. 

I would really appreciate if any one could give me information on it and could tell me what's the best thing for me to do . 

Thank you 
Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> 3.6.2. If the applicant’s partner is in receipt of one of the above benefits or allowances on behalf of their child, the applicant will be able to qualify by meeting the financial requirement through “adequate maintenance”.


 From FM1.7

So for you to get a fiancé visa, she needs to show she has £197.48 available each week after paying for rent and council tax. This will meet the financial requirement under adequate maintenance. There must be suitable accommodation for the three of you, and evidence of a genuine, subsisting relationship, plus solid plan for a wedding.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply ! She gets about 500 pounds a week and I think that's enough to prove she could provide for me . I still don't know how to prove our relationship , we both have a child together will that not be enough to prove it ? X


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not in itself, as pregnancy can be unplanned and unwanted, or an attempt to get a UK visa. You need to show, by a timeline, how you met, growing closer together, commitment and ongoing contact and devotion. You show how often you've seen each other after separation, Skype or other communications log, photos, any joint financial responsibility. So she hasn't seen you in India or in any neutral country for nearly 3 years?


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah I see ! Well I have been sending gifts for my son and money also for him I have a proof of sending gifts cloths but I can't show the proof of sending money because what I used to do , I used to ask my friends there to put money into her account and I used to transfer into their Indian account from here . And unfortunately no she hasn't seen me since then because of my son's health conditions and her health conditions she used to suffer from palpitation before but it has come to normal now. I have been talking to her on Facebook and Skype though. 

Thank you once again for such important piece of information . Really appreciate that x


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Will this be enough for proving a relationship ?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ankit dedha said:


> Will this be enough for proving a relationship ?


 Probably not. So you haven't met the child or seen her in 2 half years? Did you live together before you returned home? Share a lease or have shared bills? 

Why were you refused visitor visas?


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ya ! Yes we lived together for like 1 year . I stayed at her house . And I also have bank statements on which I have her address. She has moved to another place though but we both can always provide the proof of sharing house together . 

I first applied for a normal visit visa without anticipating that I have any tie ups in england , I mentioned that I m going for 10 days trip on which the ukba doubted and refused my visa saying " I stayed in the UK for 2 years and now whats the need of going for a trip on my own and I m single and don't have any solid reason like property on my name or anything which could make them believe that i would be back my home . 

Second time I applied again after a month when my partner was about to give birth to my child with all her medical reports and letters from her GP mentioning how critical she was as she went through a ceserian operation which was risky for both mother and child. But I was refused that also and reason I got was .. I didn't provide no evidence that I was in a relationship with my partner since 2010. 

2) I didn't declare in my previous application that I had a partner in the UK or any family or family that I might visit. 

3) I m unemployed and dependant on my parents . I have not sought to seek unemployment since I returned back to India in September 2011. While its not a requirement of immigration rules but I ( entry clearance officer ) must satisfy that I have sufficient ties in my country that demonstrate my intention to leave the UK . 

All of the evidence I have produced didn't satisfy that I am a genuine visitor who will leave the UK after my visit.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

No I have never met my child since he was born.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ankit dedha said:


> No I have never met my child since he was born.


..... and according to your previous post you are unemployed, have not sort employment since your return to India and are fully dependent on your parents.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ya @ Crawford ! I am sorry I couldn't understand what you meant by that . I would really appreciate if you could explain me the meaning of it .

Thank you x


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Could anyone please tell me if one has to be employed to apply for fiancee visa ? Thanks x


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No you do not need to be employed but the picture you paint does not look good to a clearance officer assessing your application. 

You claim to be in a relationship with a child but do not provide for the child you also failed to decare them on previous applications. 

You have very little evidence if a long term relationship, a child does not prove a committed relationship.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks shel x 

I have been providing for my child but not consistently . I have recently started working but I have been providing for my child every now and again , often. The money for this I used to get from my parents. There are no jobs so I had to wait until I could get one of my own interest . X


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I see, we just want you to know how the person assessing the application might see it. Then you can figure out how best to provide evidence to show them that everything is genuine.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you shel 

Would you advice me to hire a solicitor who could represent me ? Will that be helpful ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending money every now and again does not prove a stable, long standing relationship - in fact the opposite.

Looking at the details you have provided so far, a scrupulous Immigration Official might make the assumption you are taking advantage of a sponsor's disability to enter the country:

-Lived in UK from 209 to 2011 as student
-Lived with British citizen for one year - at her home not separate, independent accommodation
-Left the UK when girlfriend was 4 months pregnant
-Refused entry to the UK as visitor (twice) due to risk of overstay
- Never seen child
-Provided money on an off for child (provided by parents)
- Been unemployed for past few years
-Living with and dependent on parents
- child has been awarded DLA benefits and now looking at fiance visa

You have provided nothing that proves a loving, long standing and sustaining relationship.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Keep in mind please that you will have to prove the relationship with your fiance as well (not just the child). You seem rather focused on the child rather than your wife-to-be. 

I am no expert, but I find this forum a great source of information, and you will actually need to show that you plan on marrying that young lady. A fiance visa is for an upcoming or planned marriage. That means not just talking about marriage, but booking appointments and so on. There are lists on here that people submit to provide evidence that they will get married, you might want to read up on this. I remember someone writing about including stuff like bills for decorations and rings and so on. When did you ask her to get married? Or how did you ask her? You will have to produce evidence of this.

On a more personal note: your wife-to-be is basically a single mom of a sick child and she probably needs all the support she can get (in her life, in the life of the child and in this application process, and planning a wedding). A marriage is a commitment to support each other, and you will have to show that you have done this and plan on continuing to do so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suggest to OB to change his profile picture as you may be identified by Home Office.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

As long as you can prove you have had an ongoing relationship with your fiancée over the past 3 years and that you can provide evidence of your upcoming wedding then this is what matters to get your visa. You've not saw your child through no fault of your own and not having a job in India previous won't go against you either.

I'd like to ask Joppa where you go the financial figures from?

Also Ankit can I assume the eu route is not an option due to your sons disability?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If he is Indian and his girlfriend is British there is no EU option, that option is only for the case that one partner is from an EEA country.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Your wrong JFC she is an eu citizen and can exercise her treaty rights abroad in another eu state.. And then execute surinder singh 

Only thing Ankit is you would need to be married first or otherwise be able to prove a durable relationship for previous 2 years.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

mandak said:


> Your wrong JFC she is an eu citizen and can exercise her treaty rights abroad in another eu state.. And then execute surinder singh
> 
> Only thing Ankit is you would need to be married first or otherwise be able to prove a durable relationship for previous 2 years.


Except it does not appear she is working, is on benefits and has a disabled child.

Not exactly in a great position to 'exercise treaty rights' by working in another EU country and them moving back to the UK under Surinder Singh.

Please be realistic.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Except it does not appear she is working, is on benefits and has a disabled child.
> 
> Not exactly in a great position to 'exercise treaty rights' by working in another EU country and them moving back to the UK under Surinder Singh.
> 
> Please be realistic.


Hence me saying can I assume it's not an option due to their son! However her not working and being on benefits in uk is irrelevant.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

There was no talk to move to another country and I just want to remind you that we are talking about a young woman who seems to have no say whatsoever and now you are suggesting that she and her ill child should move to a foreign country where she might not even speak the language, have family support, or will have issues claiming health care for her child just to get him a visa. I wonder if you understand in what misery a single woman with a sick child might in.

The two of them will probably discuss this option and research if this is an option for them. I am not sure about the specifics with the child's condition, but wouldn't she even need to work or have show self-employment and demonstrate that she has transferred her center of life to this other EU country?

But do you think that an application outlining a guy who couldn't visit his child and partner once in 3 years (also in a neutral country even for a holiday) and now is magically free to move to such neutral country just to get a visa will sound convincing to anyone? I have doubts. I do, however, wish them all the best.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Mandak, 
The original poster has only sired a child, left the country four months into the ladies pregnancy, and has not even seen the child, which adds up to nearly 3 years since he last saw the mother.
He never at any point says whether there is any regular contact with the child's mother, to show any real commitment to her,and very little contact with the child, also admits he has never worked properly in India, 'who knows?'the child's mother may no longer want to be a girlfriend, or become his spouse. The act of siring a child alone does not give him any rights for any type of visa.The OP seems to make it clear that he is 'interested' in the benefits the girlfriend receives, and without a lot of proof from him that he is in a genuine long term relationship, he would be considered an economic migrant only.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

fergie said:


> Mandak,
> The original poster has only sired a child, left the country four months into the ladies pregnancy, and has not even seen the child, which adds up to nearly 3 years since he last saw the mother.
> He never at any point says whether there is any regular contact with the child's mother, to show any real commitment to her,and very little contact with the child, also admits he has never worked properly in India, 'who knows?'the child's mother may no longer want to be a girlfriend, or become his spouse. The act of siring a child alone does not give him any rights for any type of visa.The OP seems to make it clear that he is 'interested' in the benefits the girlfriend receives, and without a lot of proof from him that he is in a genuine long term relationship, he would be considered an economic migrant only.


I think him telling you he wishes to apply for a fiancée visa tells you enough that they have intentions to marry. I think it is plain rude for you to make such negative assumptions that she may not want to even be his girlfriend. 
Also your assuming that he doesn't have a lot of proof they are in a genuine and loving relationship, because he has been prevented from visiting her doesn't mean they are not.
The op has not suggested anywhere he's interested in his fiancée benefits.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe this is because it is very late in England, but I have to admit that this is really bothering me. I do know that does not belong here and would not mind if someone deletes it.

Mandak, about your quote "Why would you say single woman miserable (assumption much) he would be with her then husband she would have his support on this journey." 

I can only say something based on things that have been and are shared here and not things that might happen in a vague future. For a visa one needs to provide evidence of a relationship that has actually happened rather than promises. Until now he has been no father or partner /husband (a few Facebook chats won't prove a relationship akin marriage and he mentioned nothing else, not even love. There are no shared responsibilities, or regular financial support, or anything.). He doesn't even say anything of wanting to be there for his child and partner, or that he misses them. I am not under the impression he really cares for them as he didn't in the past, but that's my opinion and if you want to call it rude I can live with this. I also think ferries' post is spot on and a lot more diplomatic than mine.

He asked for help and we all suggested he might not have enough evidence for a genuine relationship. He could start working on this by being a father and partner and look from there.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you all of you who are involved in this conversation. 

Well, I must go step by step . For a start I should tell that I have a proof of my relationship with my partner , while I was there I took photographs , we lived together for almost 1 year . My coming back to India was not my wish , I had to come back because I didn't want to be banned from the UK for 10 years so I decided to go back and apply for post study work visa from my country . My intentions were very clear. I didn't have the funds to maintain into my account for PSW while I was in the UK .

I got back to India , with the help of my parents I put the required amount for my visa but things went wrong as the currency rate went up very high and the money I kept was according to the previous rates. Anyway I again had to start the whole procedure of maintaining funds from the start but till then it was too late to apply for the visa as The UKBA had announced officially the date of changing of visa rules and it was on a very very short note. Thus my dream to be back in the was shattered. 

Now as I have mentioned in my previous posts I applied visitors visa twice. I got them refused both. The amount off pressure and stress I had at that time was unbelievable . I anyhow wanted to get back because my partner was going to have a secerian operation and she didn't have anyone there. I applied with all the relevant letters of her GP that said how critical she was and needed my support . 

Since then I didn't make any application for UK because I didn't see ant point in doing that . There was no strong reason I could apply for any visa. I did try to apply for access to the child visa but that happens when the couple's relationship breaks up. We also talked of going for ss route but its very very hard for her to settle down in Europe with no job and talking my son's condition in consideration it becomes really hard . 

Now I must tell that I had tried enough to find a job in India of my own interest "engineering" . But its very difficult to get a job here now , millions of students pass their degree every year but there are very few who get placed in good companies . I tried enough but I couldn't get a job I was wanting but now I m finally placed in the best company in the world for Power Transmission Line. I did send money , gifts , cloths and cards for my son every now and again . I have been sending money for my son very often and I used to get it from my parents. In fact I still owe some money to my friends , I did more than I could ever do for my son . In regards to my partner I always have been talking to her about we both visiting in any other country but like I mentioned in my posts earlier , she used to suffer from palpitation and after the birth of our child her only focus has been in our sin because we can imagine how Ill he son is physically and mentally that he was awarded the highest rate of DLA. 

Thank you everyone ! Thanks Alexis xx


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

@ JFC .. its not that I didn't make efforts to be with my partner and son. The situation we both were in is too complicated , I couldn't go to the UK after two back to back refusals and she couldn't leave England as my son is observed by the team of doctors and his portage worker as he suffers from SPD ( sensory progressive disorder ) and he is also found to be autistic . He is partially deaf , there are other complications he has with his health . Me wanting to get back to the UK for my partner and son is not happening all of a sudden or its not a magical thought , for the past nearly 3 years I have lived an awful life by just talking to my loved ones through Skype. Its not only me there are thousands of people like me who are stuck because of wicked policies of the ukba


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Let us know how you get on ........


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Sure, I will keep updating about my application on here ! Thank you everyone x


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Hi Ankit

I know how hard it must be for you all it's why I suggested SS as at least you would be together, however it's not as simple as that with your child and partners situation. 

JCD you quoted me so il quickly reply I in case you don't know but to do SS/EU route the only evidence you need is to be married.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mandak said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> I know how hard it must be for you all it's why I suggested SS as at least you would be together, however it's not as simple as that with your child and partners situation.
> 
> JCD you quoted me so il quickly reply I in case you don't know but to do SS/EY route the *only evidence you need is to be married*.


 That is far from true.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> That is far from true.


It's 100% true to apply to go to any eu country with a British spouse you need to prove only that you are married nothing more.. Obviously to do surinder singh the British spouse must fulfil certain factors working and living there with non eu spouse, to qualify to execute SS.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

mandak said:


> It's 100% true to apply to go to any eu country with a British spouse you need to prove only that you are married nothing more.. Obviously to do surinder singh the British spouse must fulfil certain factors working and living there with non eu spouse, to qualify to execute SS.


 I've seen plenty of people EU & SS rejected when married due to UKBA believing it was a marriage of convenience. 

Yes there are treaty obligations over an extended period of time that need to be fulfilled to apply via SS so how is it true you 'only need to prove marriage nothing more'?


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

A lot of people have opted for the SS route and most of them have been able to successful get through the visa . X


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Shel I meant to go to the eu with the intention to do SS you only need to prove your married. The UKVI as it's now called has firstly no say in whether you get the EU visa in any schengen state or Ireland, as it's not given by them. 

Secondly if the couple go to the EU and exercise treaty rights there and wish to return to the uk via SS they must be treated under eu law not uk law they have to only prove they have lived together and the British spouse was working.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

You are right - Alexis


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

ankit dedha said:


> You are right - Alexis


I know


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Dear Ankin, 

Please keep in mind that everyone here is just trying to help. The moderators have seen many applications and know a great deal about them, I can only suggest you listen to them and value their recommendations. 

About you long post: For either visa, fiance or EEA2 you will need to show more recent proof about the relationship. You mention material that dates back to 2010. Try to gather material from the last year or two to use as well. You probably have this and it needs to be included.

You need to show what's called "shared responisibilities", as I mentioned before. This means sharing for instance costs or accounts or bills. That is one major thing that they want to see. If you say you lived in the same place, that does not prove a relationship. Many students share flats and houses and you will need to distinguish that you did not just live together out of convience, but that you took shared responsibilities. I hope this makes it a bit cleared.

Also, please try to avoid works like "break-up" in your application as that might confuse things. 

Also make sure there are no contradictions in your application, once you say you used GP letters of your partners pregnancy and beforehand you said you didn't declare that you had a partner in the UK. I understand that you might have mixed things up here, but make sure that doesn't happen in your application. Most people are fed up with regulations and we all just want to be with our family, so yes, we can probably relate.

Please also keep in mind that to get a EEA2 SS case, you will still need a visa to settle or live in another EEA country which will also require different evidence depending on where you go. You can't use a tourist visa to show you lived in this country. Just by not initially applying in the UK, the problem won't go away. This other country might also want to see evidence of a relationship as well depending on what kind of settlement you are going for.

I wish you all the best, please keep us updated.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Ankin, in my humble opinion, your initial idea about a fiance visa might be a good way forward if if can gather enough evidence. Have you made plans for your wedding yet? Do you have any records of your engagement like sending a present or a ring or informing family members about the engagement? An engagement is no real evidence in the UK but it might be useful to show that you plan on getting married which is what you will need to show for your fiance visa. If you now that you have employment start supporting your partner and child financially in regular intervals with evidence like bank statements, calls and so on, maybe you and your partner's name on a savings account for the child, ec., you could probably apply for a fiance visa in some time and would have a strong case. All the best.

Sorry for reposting this, the other unimportant part has been moved.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ya @ JFC 

We are planning for our wedding and we are planning to do it in some part of Europe , nothing has been bought yet for the wedding as we just decided to go ahead for this visa application few days back only. We been talking about the engagement and the things which will involve in it like venue , rings , dresses etc but before we do anything we wanted to know if we are good to go ahead for the application as I have had two visitor visa refusals in the past for the UK. 

Second thing is that I have just started working it has not been even a month now so I assume it will take a long time to father the evidences which you mentioned in your post like having a join account , financial ties , providing for my son and my partner. Although I have been sending money for my son over the past years but that has not been consistent , I got the money from my parents . There are many occasions on which I sent cloths , greeting cards and letters for my son but for my partner I could send greeting cards as she knew I was not earning so she really never demanded anything to me. And its a natural feeling when you have a child to provide as much ad you can for them , we become secondary . I have been consistently talking to my partner over Facebook , phone , Skype , what's app etc . But many times we had an arguments and we fell out of each other which is pretty obvious in any relationship . 

These are the things which I thought I could put into a present picture . 

Thank you


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Long time to gather the evidences *


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Anything which can be added to my plans and actions ? Would appreciate the suggestions x


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Well ..? Is that all I was supposed to get ? I am expecting more advice , it again will be a really much help to my application .


----------



## Annie212 (Apr 30, 2014)

mandak said:


> Shel I meant to go to the eu with the intention to do SS you only need to prove your married. The UKVI as it's now called has firstly no say in whether you get the EU visa in any schengen state or Ireland, as it's not given by them.
> 
> Secondly if the couple go to the EU and exercise treaty rights there and wish to return to the uk via SS they must be treated under eu law not uk law they have to only prove they have lived together and the British spouse was working.



I downloaded the EU1 form for Ireland and it is so basic. I was shocked by what they asked for. Very simple if you are the spouse of an EU citizen who is working. The documents they ask for are minimal. This is for the Non EU spouse to apply for a residence card in Ireland and I guess I thought it would be more complicated. 

You can still read stories where non EU spouses and family members have been denied residence cards but in most circumstances it comes down to not supplying the required documents and the ones who have supplied what is required, ask for a review and they usually overturn the initial decision and grant the residence card. It is up to the discretion of the government whether they grant a 6 mos, 1 year, five year etc. You do not automatically get a five year, from what I am reading. 

There were a couple of posts that said they were denied because they could not prove they were in a life together in *another EU country* before coming to Ireland but that is not a requirement that I can see. I think those must be either mistakes or misinterpretations? What could that possibly be about? Anyone know? 

Annie


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If you want to go down the EEA2 SS route as Annie suggests you will need to get married or show that you have lived together for two years (time on tourist visas does not count).

The steps would be:

1. Get your girl friend to move to Ireland (or any other EEA country)
2. Move yourself over there (possibly on a EEA family permit, free, valid for 6 month - if you can convince that government that your relationship is genuine)
2. Establish her center of life there (and create a paper trail to show so) (might be a bit tight to do so convincingly in 6 month, so there are options to apply for a second Family Permit by doing a visit to another third EU country)
4. Apply than for the EEA2 under SS (by now you are either married or have to show 2 years of cohabitation)
5. Move to England (which it sounds like should be your final destination) if you get the EEA2 residence card you can stay for 5 years in the UK

Annie, the "another EU country" you mean is in this case Ireland - your center of life will have to move there before you would move to the UK 

I have no idea how this would work with benefits and private or public health care in Ireland but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Annie212 (Apr 30, 2014)

JFC said:


> If you want to go down the EEA2 SS route as Annie suggests you will need to get married or show that you have lived together for two years (time on tourist visas does not count).
> 
> The steps would be:
> 
> ...



Ah okay .. so when they are referring to a refusal it is for the EEA permit and not the residence card in Ireland. I was a little confused by that so thank you. 

Annie


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

ankit dedha said:


> We are planning for our wedding and we are planning to do it in some part of Europe , nothing has been bought yet for the wedding as we just decided to go ahead for this visa application few days back only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you JFC ! That really will help

We are actually now coming to a point where me and my partner are going to book a wedding in a church in england only. 

Since fiance visa is a single entry visa , I won't be able to get to the UK if we marry outside the UK anywhere in Europe . So we have decided to book a venue in england and if I get this visa I could apply for a spouse visa once we are married. 

I am still struggling to find out what is the most important thing in a fiance visa to get a successful application. I have said my whole story , I have limited evidences of our relationship , I have Facebook chat history , Skype history , letters I sent to my partner (not very often) , and phone calls . I also sent money for my son but not consistently , and there were occasions when we argued in our conversation , can that be an adverse affect to our application ? 

Thank you again JFC x


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Annie212 said:


> Ah okay .. so when they are referring to a refusal it is for the EEA permit and not the residence card in Ireland. I was a little confused by that so thank you.
> 
> Annie


Yes, the UK refuses them, not Ireland. However, I have no idea how Ireland would handle any of this.

What I can recommend is a read through the Guidelines for the UK Caseworkers (https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/european-casework-instructions)

It can help to avoid pitfalls with the application. I hope this helps and you will get your visa you initially applied for and won't have to take this way


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Just wanted to know if we show our Facebook chat , we have most of our conversation full of arguments , will that affect our application in an adverse way ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

ankit dedha said:


> Thank you JFC ! That really will help
> 
> We are actually now coming to a point where me and my partner are going to book a wedding in a church in england only.
> 
> ...


First of all, don't worry about arguing - we all do that (and probably the caseworkers do too)

Keep also in mind that foreigners will have to go to a certain "designated" registery - but don't worry, they are in most larger cities. I am not sure how a church would handle this, best thing would be to ask depending on your religion. You cannot book an appointment to get married yet (as you both will need to give present to first give notice of a marriage). We got married in the local registery in the town hall.

I am uncertain if you will need to show any financial sum to show that you can support yourself or what else would be required. I know nothing about this and someone else will be hopefully able to help with this. I got rather recently married in the UK so I can only answer the questions about that (and the EEA thing, as I had to deal with this).


Have you looked into the option that your girlfriend could possibly come to India to marry you? Or is this impossible because of your son's condition?


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks again JFC 

Yes, its almost impossible for her to come to India and marry me here. We could have done this long ago if my son was fine . X


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

And I m sure that I don't have to show any money to maintain myself. I read it on the ukba website . My only concern is proving our relationship . I have all the proofs I have mentioned in my previous post. Also booking a wedding in UK will make the ukba believe that we actually r going to get married or there is anything extra we will have to do. Because booking a wedding is also gonna cost fortune . X


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

ankit dedha said:


> And I m sure that I don't have to show any money to maintain myself. I read it on the ukba website . My only concern is proving our relationship . I have all the proofs I have mentioned in my previous post. Also booking a wedding in UK will make the ukba believe that we actually r going to get married or there is anything extra we will have to do. Because booking a wedding is also gonna cost fortune . X


A wedding doesn't need to cost a fortune. I think the price tag of your wedding will have no correlation to how genuine a relationship is. How much you spend on it is up to you and might even depend on the cultural expectations. To give you an example we went to the local town hall (just us and our two witnesses) and had a very basic ceremony called a Statutory Ceremony (the cost of the ceremony in our town was under £50 and it was another £50 to give notice). Than we had a beautiful lunch at a nice restaurant with our friends and that was it for the day. Btw, we were still able to say our own promises to give it a personal touch.

For us this was just what we were looking for as we celebrated at a later day with all our family and friends. So I wore my nice dress at this later day and we had a beautiful cake and a wonderful day. We had no need for our parents to sit through the official ceremony as some don't speak English at all, but like this we were free to do whatever we liked. We also have a lot of friends with little children and for them the ceremony would have been really boring. 

It really depends what you are after but in the end you get married because you love your partner and want to be with them. So its up to you how you plan this and there are many options. Hope this helps.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks buddy ! 

So are we good to go for this ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

ankit dedha said:


> Thanks buddy !
> 
> So are we good to go for this ?


I am just trying to show you options that might help you plan and possibly ease some financial worries. As I mentioned before you will need to ask someone else relating your concerns about the fiance /sprouse visa as I have no idea about it.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Ah OK I see ! Well l'm thankful to you really for all this info till now. You think hiring a solicitor would help ?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Ankit, you can always ask here if you have any questions, there are some people who are getting fiance visas so they will know and might be able to help


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Annie212 said:


> I downloaded the EU1 form for Ireland and it is so basic. I was shocked by what they asked for. Very simple if you are the spouse of an EU citizen who is working. The documents they ask for are minimal. This is for the Non EU spouse to apply for a residence card in Ireland and I guess I thought it would be more complicated.
> 
> You can still read stories where non EU spouses and family members have been denied residence cards but in most circumstances it comes down to not supplying the required documents and the ones who have supplied what is required, ask for a review and they usually overturn the initial decision and grant the residence card. It is up to the discretion of the government whether they grant a 6 mos, 1 year, five year etc. You do not automatically get a five year, from what I am reading.
> 
> ...


Annie once in ireland if planning to stay longer than 90 days for the purpose of surinder singh then your husband must be working, however if planning to remain there long term then he either should be in employment, be self employed be studying or be self sufficient and he can apply for the irish residence card. if he chooses not to work then you both need comprehensive sickness insurance for 5 years. 

You will get a 5 year residence card in ireland but first you will receive stamp 4 in your passport and is valid 6 months it is confirmation of your right to live and work in ireland while waiting for your irish RC.

Once your husband has worked long enough id say 6 months to satisfy COL (centre of life) apply for the uk family permit in advance or you can request stamp 1A at the border both are valid 6 months although family permit is multi entry. after coming to the uk you have 6 months to apply for the uk residence card, if you hold a family permit then you don't need to show your evidence again when applying for the 5 year RC, you will receive a COA certificate of application confirming your right to live and work in the uk while waiting on the RC


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

ankit good luck with your wedding, i forgot your wedding in europe isn't going ahead now. hope you are successful in your fiancee visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

mandak said:


> Annie once in ireland if planning to stay longer than 90 days for the purpose of surinder singh then your husband must be working, however if planning to remain there long term then he either should be in employment, be self employed be studying or be self sufficient and he can apply for the irish residence card. if he chooses not to work then you both need comprehensive sickness insurance for 5 years.
> 
> You will get a 5 year residence card in ireland but first you will receive stamp 4 in your passport and is valid 6 months it is confirmation of your right to live and work in ireland while waiting for your irish RC.
> 
> Once your husband has worked long enough id say 6 months to satisfy COL (centre of life) apply for the uk family permit in advance or you can request stamp 1A at the border both are valid 6 months although family permit is multi entry. after coming to the uk you have 6 months to apply for the uk residence card, if you hold a family permit then you don't need to show your evidence again when applying for the 5 year RC, you will receive a COA certificate of application confirming your right to live and work in the uk while waiting on the RC


Annie applied for a spouse visa for the UK so this is irrelevant.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Annie applied for a spouse visa for the UK so this is irrelevant.


if you read my comment you will see i was replying to her quries regarding RC in ireland and applying for uk family permit.


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you so much @ JFC & Alexis xx will I have to wait a bit longer if I apply near Xmas ? That's also one of my concerns .


----------



## ankit dedha (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi ya ! 

Thank you so much for assisting us and providing information on our visa application till now. 

I am going to apply for visa in just fee days , but I am little bit concerned about few things and if someone could assist me on it I will really be thankful to them and would really appreciate it. 

I have some questions like 

1) what all documents do I need from my partner to apply for fiancee visa , she gets DLA for my son .

2) if we do one time payment for a solicitor to do a covering letter for this application will that help ? 

3) when can we book our wedding ? 

Thank you regards x


----------

